# Soapmakers Guild Conference



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Is anyone going? I was thinking about going... Just to see how its all done each year.. 
But I have no one to go with LOL


----------



## Steph2325 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi there. I'm new to the forum and yes, I am going to the conference! I've been soaping for almost 2 years and am laying the groundwork for starting a business. Has anyone gone before? I'm looking forward to learning a lot.

Steph


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I have not been before, been wanting to go to one. Since it is my industry. Just curious about what goes on.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Isn't it on the East Coast this year?

ETA:  Yup it is.  Burlington, VT April 28-30.

Here is the info;

http://www.soapguild.org/conference2008.php

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

yep it is. I may go.. not sure just yet


----------



## PhillipJ (Jan 1, 2008)

Is membership required to attend?


----------



## Steph2325 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nope, I'm not a member.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Im not a member either. But I do plan on going


----------



## PhillipJ (Jan 2, 2008)

To bad it isn't a few weeks earlier.  Then a guy could get a little skiing in too.


----------



## Steph2325 (Jan 2, 2008)

Take heart Phillip, we'll be staying at the New England Culinary Institute and that alone might be worth it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Will it be snowing then? I didnt think about that.. I am so not a snow person..  :roll:


----------



## Steph2325 (Jan 2, 2008)

Smellit: Most likely, although with New England you never know. I'm leaning toward cold and snowy though. Don't worry, I doubt we'll be out much, we'll be too busy!


----------

